# Sharing client distfiles over nfs



## bsus (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi,
I am using FreeBSD for server use and archlinux as client.

Now I want to centralize the distfiles under archlinux so I don't have to download everything extra - saves time and capacity of the mirrors.

To do this I have to make a directory /usr/temp/distfiles on the FreeBSD server and mount this over nfs into /var/cache/pacman/pkg/. My problem is now that the client has to mount this as root and has to access the directory as root.

So what do I have to write in /etc/exports?

```
cat /etc/exports
#The following examples export /usr to 3 machines named after ducks,
#/usr/src and /usr/obj read-only to machines named after trouble makers,
#/home and all directories under it to machines named after dead rock stars
#and, /a to a network of privileged machines allowed to write on it as root.
/usr/home	 -alldirs	192.168.178.20 192.168.178.22 192.168.178.30 192.168.178.31 192.168.178.4 192.168.178.11 192.168.178.12 192.168.178.29
/usr/temp/distfiles -alldirs 192.168.178.20...
```

How is the map root option called under FreeBSD?

Regards


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 7, 2011)

exports(5) shows the -maproot options.


----------

